# St. Joe Bay



## scallopman (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyone have any reports for St. Joe Bay? I am going over in aweek or so to toss around my topwater stuff for trout.


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

I am heading over in the morning with the family. I will try to post up what I see when we get the boat out. Will prob. be Monday.

-Matt


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

Went out this morning in St. Joe Bay. Hit pigs island andblacks island areas at the south end of bay- ZIP NADA

went up to Pompano point and tried - nothing. Tried live shrimps, DOA's, gold spoon, prayer, even a sabuki rig to get some pinfish for bait. Nope.

Oh well, still beats being at work in Fairhope.

But it did not look like anyone else was doing much either, so maybe it is not my skill level this time- ha ha.

back to the house for left over steak and a cold one.

Matt


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

The FLW cats beat that area up the past week and the IFA is over this week so ....


----------

